# Shawn ?Flexatron? Rhoden Wins IFBB North American Overall



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Shawn “Flexatron” Rhoden Wins IFBB North American Overall by Joe Pietaro Coming back from adversity and long layoffs are nothing new for Shawn Rhoden. After an impressive start to his amateur career, the native of the island of Jamaica proved the doctors wrong who told him he was finished after cutting nine tendons in his [...]

*Read More...*


----------

